# Retiree & Teenage/Adult Available



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

AduraMaltese has another retiree available. Very sweet personality. Her name is Heart's Fortune Cookie (Fortune) She is a Rhapsody's Sundance Kid Daughter and BIS & BISS Ch Divine's Indecent Desparado ROM (Bandit) granddaughter. She is 4 years old. Her website is AduraMaltese. Her picture is forthcoming Retirees . If you are interested contact Katherine, [email protected].

She also still has Elizabeth also available. She was born in Nov 2007 and is listed under available Teens/Adults. Elizabeth's picture is already posted Elizabeth

An opportunity for someone wanting a female maltese and not go through the puppy stages. But she also has some puppies too.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Sep 14 2009, 01:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829690


> AduraMaltese has another retiree available.[/B]


Are they in Texas? I looked at the website and was not sure.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (mss @ Sep 14 2009, 04:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829708


> QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Sep 14 2009, 01:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829690





> AduraMaltese has another retiree available.[/B]


Are they in Texas? I looked at the website and was not sure.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes. Adura Maltese is located in the Dallas area.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Aww she is beautiful. Wish I lived in Texas!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love Elizabeth! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I wish I were in a position to get a retiree!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Elizabeth is beautiful :wub: Texas is so far though.  A quick question. Do most breeders cut the hair of Maltese retirees they have available, and if so, why? I think I've seen it before.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Sep 14 2009, 09:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829842


> Elizabeth is beautiful :wub: Texas is so far though.  A quick question. Do most breeders cut the hair of Maltese retirees they have available, and if so, why? I think I've seen it before.[/B]


I will try and answer. Retirees I have seen have been cut. The majority of retirees are champions or show quality but did not have the personality to enjoy being shown. I am sure the show breeders on here can answer better than I but to keep a maltese in full coat is not exactly easy. Show dogs are kept in wraps and cannot really play like our pets because it will damage their coat. I will let the more knowledgeable answer. But it is VERY common.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I saw Adura Maltese set up and getting ready at the Toy Breed specialty this past weekend in Dallas..I believe she had Max, pictured on her show page. Very pretty. 

Most breeders cut their dogs down after they are finished showing as they are more convenient to groom with a short coat. Also most most bitches are cut down as well when bred so that the puppies can nurse more easily and the hair doesn't get tangled and matted from the puppies nursing.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Sep 14 2009, 10:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829842


> Elizabeth is beautiful :wub: Texas is so far though.  A quick question. Do most breeders cut the hair of Maltese retirees they have available, and if so, why? I think I've seen it before.[/B]



Yes, most breeders do cut down their retirees. There are a number of reasons for this and I will only touch on a couple of them. First, most breeders have more dogs than the average pet person. They are also usually actively showing at least one dog or perhaps a few. If they have to keep show coats, the like to concentrate on keeping those coats and not divide their attention to dogs whose coats are not a necessity to keep. It takes a LOT of work to keep up with long coats on a few dogs. 

With the girls, often the retirees are recent mom's to pups. This means that they have pups who can get tangled in their hair (dangerous if not very closely watched), who get mom's hair dirty (whelping and clean hair are a contradiction), and then puppies grow and LOVE to chew on and pull on hair. So a mom in full coat is a pretty difficult thing to maintain. Some breeders do keep the dams long, but they are rare. 

Ok, there are probably other reasons as well, but the reality is that it is just not practical for a breeder to maintain a long coat for most retirees. This of course does not mean that you cannot grow it out again. Many people do grow out the retirees after they take them home to a new environment.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think Elizabeth's haircut is wonderful. It's basically the "Cosy Cut". Her face, tail and legs were left long. Most of the retirees I have seen have been cut down all over.

Elizabeth has the perfect haircut for a dress! Oh, how I wish she could come to my house to play dress up!

I remember a breeder (I forget which one) telling us once how many people passed on a retiree once they found out they were no longer in show coat, that people expected a dog that looked just like their show pictures taken years ago.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I believe some have asked for pictures of Fortune. I have seen pictures of her taken a while back and she is a very pretty maltese. Yes, as already been answered, most show breeders cut downt he retirees as it's a lot of work to keep up with a show coat and once they have finished, it doesn't seem neccesary to keep them in a show coat. However, this doesn't mean you can't grow them out if you with.

Those who are sincerely interested in potentially adopting her should contact Katherine for recent photos and information on her personality, etc. When we adopted Lyric from her, she spent a lot of time answering every single one of my questions and also was able to determine whether or not we were the right fit for her also.

Oh, and Elizabeth sounds amazing! Apparently quite the cuddlebug. Oh how I wish I could have a farm of maltese pets


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 15 2009, 08:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829943


> I think Elizabeth's haircut is wonderful. It's basically the "Cosy Cut". Her face, tail and legs were left long. Most of the retirees I have seen have been cut down all over.
> 
> Elizabeth has the perfect haircut for a dress! Oh, how I wish she could come to my house to play dress up!
> 
> I remember a breeder (I forget which one) telling us once how many people passed on a retiree once they found out they were no longer in show coat, that people expected a dog that looked just like their show pictures taken years ago.[/B]


Yes, that's true,some people will actually pass up a great dog because the hair is no longer in a showcoat. I'm glad Hannah being nearly bald didn't make any difference to me, I would have missed out on the joy of the sweetest little cuddlebug ever. I chose her for her personality & temperament,not her hair. Chances are, most people are going to cut them down anyway,because the upkeep of the long coat will be too much work. I think Elizabeth is beautiful. I'd drive to Texas in a heartbeat,if DH would agree to it.  He thinks 2 is enough.Maybe he's right,but I still crave another.


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

If you don't care for the short cut, hair always grows out. When I got So she was cut down also. Takes oddles of time to keep the show dogs in coat besides trying to take care of full coat on all dogs in show breeders home. I must admit that looking back at the pics of So cut she was very cute and she is now beautiful. Just what you want to do. If someone is interested in a retiree I don't think the they should pass up a dog because it is not in full coat. They need to see if that dog will be a fit for the other dogs in their home. Most Maltese breeders require you currently have or have had Maltese breed before. A retiree takes a bit more time at first but once they bond they are a wonderful option. And the best part they should only cost the price or a spay/neuter and a dental plus whatever the cost for you to get the dog. Very inexpensive way to get a top bred dog and you know the health history up front.  
Katherine also has top bred dogs and a person couldn't go wrong from her


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Elizabeth is a beautiful girl. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you all for answering my haircut question. I think she's beautiful and wasn't passing a judgment on her...just a question as to why they have short coats. I'm always trying to learn more and you all have so much knowledge that I know you've got the answers.  I don't think I could ever keep up a show coat myself and prefer more of a puppy cut...not quite as much as that but I do like the short look and know it would be a lot easier. Thanks again!!


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

Nothing negative taken just trying to provide you input as to why some breeders so that and some may not. Hope you find the perfect Malt for you. Then you can chose how you want them cut.


----------



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

I wish I can take her home, but my two babies are already a handful. haha.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Elizabeth has such a pretty look :wub:


----------

